# Recovery with Vitargo?



## katzy10 (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone ever used Vitargo by GenR8? I used to use Endurox R4 for recovery but it has tons of sugar and is tough to eat afterwards.  I heard that this stuff digests quickly and mixed with a scoop of protein will help recovery full fold. Any thoughts on the stuff or recovery?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 2, 2008)

I use WMS (waxy maize starch), the primary ingredient in Vitargo. I like it, idk if its a hell of a lot better than dextrose, but I dont swell up like a balloon like I did when I used dextrose. 

I typically take just it and whatever amino supplements like creatine or BCAA's along with it, wait 30 mins and then hit the protein. I take it about 45 before I head out to the gym, and take my protein 45 mins after I take the WMS/amino mix.

just buy the bulk stuff off of bn or any other place, save yourself some money and the trouble of having all the extra BS ingredients


----------



## nni (Sep 2, 2008)

vitargo and wms are not the same. vitargo is far superior, whether it is worth the extra money is up to you, but it is a an excellent product. i would use vitargo and karbolyn, but i would not use wms again, it is as effective as white bread.


----------



## katzy10 (Sep 2, 2008)

So is it ok to mix Vitargo and protein together for a recovery shake after workout?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2008)

nni said:


> vitargo and wms are not the same. vitargo is far superior, whether it is worth the extra money is up to you, but it is a an excellent product. i would use vitargo and karbolyn, but i would not use wms again, it is as effective as white bread.


in what way is it drastically different?


----------



## nni (Sep 3, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> in what way is it drastically different?



a study was done recently on bulk wms, and it was found to perform the same as other starches (ie as good as white bread). vitargo is a different consistency and processed differently than wms, all of the good attributes are for vitargo, wms is just a grasp at that.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2008)

fuck it-just use wonder bread and some honey.


----------

